
Starling Capture – Generate digital proof for media assets - NumbersProtocol
https://github.com/numbersprotocol/starling-capture
======
NumbersProtocol
In order to create a traceable record at the beginning of the content
lifecycle so that images and videos can be authenticated at source, we created
Starling Capture, an app to capture and preserve the Data Integrity.

